# The Number of Hotel Rooms in Major Cities



## ch1le

I dont know exactly. But more then Helsinki. (okay were not major cities).


----------



## Looking/Up

According to Tourism Toronto, there are 35 000 hotel rooms in Toronto

http://www.torontotourism.com/cgi-b...id=5879&query=hotel rooms&hiword=hotel rooms


----------



## Wuppeltje

19400 rooms in 2007 in Amsterdam
29000 in the Amsterdam Metropolitan Area
+/- 50000 rooms in the Randstad (hard to define where the borders are)

In the city of Amsterdam 81% of the time they are full (as far as I know only London has a higher percentage in Europe). The upcoming years more than 10.000 (10.000 - 13.000 are needed according to recent studies) additional rooms will be build.


----------



## NickABQ

There are 17,600 hotel rooms in Albuquerque city proper, with 24.900 rooms in the metro area (ACVB).

Also, there are an estimated 37900 rooms in Johannesburg S. Af. (city limits). (BR Travel Johannesburg).


----------



## Jim856796

How many rooms are there in Beijing, vancouver, and Sochi?


----------



## BrickellResidence

and how many in cancun,mexico city, and miami.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

I havent been able to figure out how much Miami has?


----------



## WeimieLvr

juanico said:


> If that is aimed at me, in some cases considering only the city proper would be irrelevant.


It wasn't aimed at anyone...just an observation.


----------



## juanico

*Cancùn* : 28 218 rooms as of 2007 (Wiki)


----------



## rossie1977

miami-dade 48,000 rooms according to this http://beta.therealdeal.com/articles/8034


----------



## juanico

*Nice* : 10 248 rooms (city proper) ; 30 100 (Côte d'Azur) as of 2006 (sources : Ville de Nice + Touriscope)


----------



## PedroGabriel

diegodbs said:


> My data are about the city of Madrid, not the metropolitan area. City and metropolitan area of that city are completely different things, at least in Europe. A metropolitan area consists of towns or smaller cities that have nothing to do with the main city (Madrid in this case). They are near the main city or not so near, that's all. And they have their own hotels, local governments, etc etc.
> 
> Alcalá de Henares (200,000 inhabitants) at 31 km from Madrid, belongs to Madrid metropolitan area. It doesnt seem logical to consider its hotel rooms as belonging to Madrid.


*nops*, city and metro maybe different in Spain or just an attempt to expand the population, in your neigbouring country, Portugal, it is very different, the distinction between city and metro is really blurred. in fact, it is meaningless to talk about Lisbon or Porto referring only to the proper municipalities.

the real city of Porto is composed of distinct *6* municipalities and accounted as several cities and towns. Yes, it is cahotic, and it has to do with politics, but in real life these function as the same city in every aspect of life, including people's perception.


----------



## gincan

Some 30000 in Barcelona, I don't have any exact number. Intrestingly the city only had about half or 16000 rooms as late as 1999-2000. So the city has been ading about 2000 hotelrooms every year since.


----------



## juanico

Some interesting comparison:

*Comunidad Valenciana* (Spain)
*Région PACA* (France)

Both regions share a pretty much similar profile :
- rigourously equals in terms of inhabitants (4,8M each)
- Valencia vs Marseilles
- Alicante-Elche conurbation vs Nice-Grasse-Cannes-Antibes conurbation
- _Costa Blanca_ vs _Côte d'Azur_ ;
- same natural setting as a mediterranean littoral with a mountainous hinterland
- high touristic destinations
And especially both chambers of tourism provide detailed informations and datas about their bedding capacity 

# of beds in HOTELS
Com. Valenciana = 118 849 (2008)
Région PACA = 138 678 (2007)

# of beds in TOURISM RESIDENCES
Com. Valenciana = 102 491 (2006)
Région PACA = 131 640 (2007)

# of beds in CAMPSITES
Com. Valenciana = 62 539 (2006)
Région PACA = 296 355 (2007)


----------



## diegodbs

> # of beds in CAMPSITES
> Com. Valenciana = 62 539 (2006)
> Région PACA = 296 355 (2007)


This is the most striking difference between both regions. The explanation can be that Spaniards are not very fond of camping during our holidays. If you go to a campsite in Spain, the vast majority of people are foreign tourists.


----------



## Wuppeltje

*Amsterdam* 19,400 hotel rooms (city proper) 29,000 (Amsterdam Metropolitan Area) 2007 (source CBS)
Tourist arrivals: 3,901,000

*Albuquerque* 17,600 hotel rooms (city proper), 24.900 (metro area) (ACVB)
Tourist arrivals: no data available, not in the Top 150 City destinations ranking

*Atlanta* 91,000 hotel rooms
Tourist arrivals: 477,000

*Cancùn* 28,218 rooms 2007 
Tourist arrivals: 3,074,000

*Hong Kong * 56,573 hotel rooms.
Tourist arrivals: 8,139,000

*Johannesburg S. Af.* 37,900 (city limits) (BR Travel Johannesburg)
Tourist arrivals: no data available, not in the Top 150 City destinations ranking

*Paris* : 78,755 rooms (city proper) ; 154,745 (area) (as of 2005, source : OTCP)
Tourist arrivals: 9,700,000

*Philadelphia* 31,693 hotel rooms
Tourist arrivals: no data available, not in the Top 150 City destinations ranking

*Las Vegas *: 136,733 rooms as of May 2008 (source : LVCVA) ; some 150 000 in the whole Clark County
Tourist arrivals: 1,647,000

*Greater London* : 101,269 as of 2001 (source : GLA) ; probably 112,000 by now considering current growth
Tourist arrivals: 15,640,000

*Madrid* 59,000 hotel rooms
Tourist arrivals: 3,921,000

*Miami-dade* 48,000 rooms
Tourist arrivals: 1,972,000

*New Orleans * 33,500 hotel rooms.
Tourist arrivals: no data available, not in the Top 150 City destinations ranking

*Nice 10,248* rooms (city proper) 
Tourist arrivals: 1,227,000

*NYC* : 73,333 rooms as of Feb. 2008 (source : NYC Statistics)
Tourist arrivals: 6,219,000

*Greater Orlando* 112,000 hotel rooms
Tourist arrivals: 1,993,000

*Tokyo* 87,400 hotel rooms
Tourist arrivals: 1,467,000

(International) Tourist arrival (source: Euromonitor Intenational. Top 150 City Destinations Ranking.
Updated list from _diegodbs_


----------



## WeimieLvr

Wuppeltje said:


> *Amsterdam* 19,400 hotel rooms (city proper) 29,000 (Amsterdam Metropolitan Area) 2007 (source CBS)
> Tourist arrivals: 3,901,000
> 
> *Albuquerque* 17,600 hotel rooms (city proper), 24.900 (metro area) (ACVB)
> Tourist arrivals: no data available, not in the Top 150 City destinations ranking
> 
> *Atlanta* 91,000 hotel rooms
> Tourist arrivals: 477,000
> 
> *Cancùn* 28,218 rooms 2007
> Tourist arrivals: 3,074,000
> 
> *Hong Kong * 56,573 hotel rooms.
> Tourist arrivals: 8,139,000
> 
> *Johannesburg S. Af.* 37,900 (city limits) (BR Travel Johannesburg)
> Tourist arrivals: no data available, not in the Top 150 City destinations ranking
> 
> *Paris* : 78,755 rooms (city proper) ; 154,745 (area) (as of 2005, source : OTCP)
> Tourist arrivals: 9,700,000
> 
> *Philadelphia* 31,693 hotel rooms
> Tourist arrivals: no data available, not in the Top 150 City destinations ranking
> 
> *Las Vegas *: 136,733 rooms as of May 2008 (source : LVCVA) ; some 150 000 in the whole Clark County
> Tourist arrivals: 1,647,000
> 
> *Greater London* : 101,269 as of 2001 (source : GLA) ; probably 112,000 by now considering current growth
> Tourist arrivals: 15,640,000
> 
> *Madrid* 59,000 hotel rooms
> Tourist arrivals: 3,921,000
> 
> *Miami-dade* 48,000 rooms
> Tourist arrivals: 1,972,000
> 
> *New Orleans * 33,500 hotel rooms.
> Tourist arrivals: no data available, not in the Top 150 City destinations ranking
> 
> *Nice 10,248* rooms (city proper)
> Tourist arrivals: 1,227,000
> 
> *NYC* : 73,333 rooms as of Feb. 2008 (source : NYC Statistics)
> Tourist arrivals: 6,219,000
> 
> *Greater Orlando* 112,000 hotel rooms
> Tourist arrivals: 1,993,000
> 
> *Tokyo* 87,400 hotel rooms
> Tourist arrivals: 1,467,000
> 
> (International) Tourist arrival (source: Euromonitor Intenational. Top 150 City Destinations Ranking.
> Updated list from _diegodbs_


How is the "Tourist Arrivals" number calculated? I'm trying to understand the strange numbers and their relevance to the thread. There are conventions in Atlanta with up to 100,000 attendees, so 477,000 tourist arrivals seems a bit low.


----------



## diegodbs

WeimieLvr said:


> How is the "Tourist Arrivals" number calculated? I'm trying to understand the strange numbers and their relevance to the thread. There are conventions in Atlanta with up to 100,000 attendees, so 477,000 tourist arrivals seems a bit low.


I don't know how it has been calculated, but I think it refers to international visitors.

http://www.euromonitor.com/Top_150_City_Destinations_London_Leads_the_Way


----------



## Wuppeltje

WeimieLvr said:


> How is the "Tourist Arrivals" number calculated? I'm trying to understand the strange numbers and their relevance to the thread. There are conventions in Atlanta with up to 100,000 attendees, so 477,000 tourist arrivals seems a bit low.


The "tourist arrivals" they mean international arrivals only.


----------



## rossie1977

WeimieLvr said:


> How is the "Tourist Arrivals" number calculated? I'm trying to understand the strange numbers and their relevance to the thread. There are conventions in Atlanta with up to 100,000 attendees, so 477,000 tourist arrivals seems a bit low.


in american cities its overseas visitors only so canada/mexico are not counted


----------



## rossie1977

Basincreek said:


> I was going to ask if the Vegas numbers had included Encore and Palazzo.


the 140,529 number includes palazzo and encore


----------



## HRLR

São Paulo - 410 hotels and 45.000 hotel rooms (city proper)


----------



## Jim856796

mhays said:


> No. If you do find that sort of list, it won't be reliable. Each city's count will use different standards and comparisons won't be even remotely usable.


Well, this sucks. One of the reasons I started this thread is that there is a requirement made by the IOC that the host city should have at least 40,000 hotel rooms in a 30-mile radius in the 3-star, 4-star, or 5-star categories. We already got London's room count. Of the 2016 Olympic Candidate cities, we already have the room counts of Chicago and Tokyo, but I am worried about those of Madrid and Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## HD

frankfurt: 33,700 rooms in 221 hotels


----------



## **RS**

*SEBASTOPOL-CITY*,Ukraine : 45,885 rooms in 345 hotels.


----------



## DiggerD21

Hamburg has about 40.000 hotel *beds*.

Here you can find elaborate data about Hamburg tourism.


----------



## -Corey-

I dont know how many rooms San Diego has, but Manchester Grand Hyatt Hotel with 1,625 guest rooms is the largest hotel in California followed by Marriott Hotel and Marina with 1,355 guest rooms.

















Lobby










2 Marriot Hotel and Marina


----------



## max_cool

I don't know how many hotel rooms are in the Phoenix Metro but just within Phoenix itself there are 59,000. A suspiciously round number but it's the one on the cities website: http://phoenix.gov/CITYGOV/stats.html


----------



## mhays

Jim856796 said:


> Well, this sucks. One of the reasons I started this thread is that there is a requirement made by the IOC that the host city should have at least 40,000 hotel rooms in a 30-mile radius in the 3-star, 4-star, or 5-star categories. We already got London's room count. Of the 2016 Olympic Candidate cities, we already have the room counts of Chicago and Tokyo, but I am worried about those of Madrid and Rio de Janeiro.


Yeah, but true though. Every number counts something different. There are many, many potential gray areas. Geographic standards (a tightly-drawn area or one several times as large), standards for what counts as a "room" (especially relevant in cities with a lot of guest houses, hostels, etc., that some other cities might not count), and varying levels of basic accuracy in lists. Some might count hotels not yet open. Others might only count hotels that pay to be part of their lists. I suspect some places even lie. Others simply do a poor job with their counts...after all, this sort of thing is often done by an intern or flunkie, rather than someone who will use some rigor and understanding of their topic.


----------



## Jim856796

I saw a film named "The Detroit You've Never Met", which is about Detroit being a candidate for the 1968 Olympic Games (which were held in Mexico City) and the second part of the film stated that Detroit had 45,000 motel and hotel rooms. The film was made in 1961. That number of rooms declined along with the city and I don't know how many rooms Detroit has now.


----------



## oliver999

shanghai, in 2007, increase 18576 hotel rooms. increased rate 10% than 2006, so there should be 204200 rooms. if 2008 increas 20000 rooms, then 224500 rooms in shanghai at the end of 2008,


----------



## oliver999

beijing has 800 star hotels with 130000 rooms, 4000 hotel without star but reach star hotel standard, and totally 280000 hotel rooms in the city, more than shanghai.any city can beat beijing?
source: http://beijing.qianlong.com/3825/2007/06/21/[email protected]
and http://2008.sohu.com/20070620/n250677633.shtml


----------



## foadi

are you guys only counting 3 star+ rooms?


----------



## oliver999

^^same ask. when i saw beijing rooms, i am shocked. maybe other cities only count star rooms


----------



## Fallout

**RS** said:


> *SEBASTOPOL-CITY*,Ukraine : 45,885 rooms in 345 hotels.


More than Frankfurt or Barcelona? Source?

Poland (2007):

Warsaw: 9894 rooms, 18084 accomodation places
Krakow: 6693 rooms, 13862 accomodation places

Don't know what's the difference :dunno:


----------



## Ducko

According to Preston Rowe Patterson Report, Sydney has 33,000 rooms & Melbourne has 23,000 rooms @ June 2007
http://www.prpaustralia.com.au/contentUploaded/ResearchReports/Hotel Report December 2007.pdf


----------



## Jim856796

Cape Town in South Africa has about 19,000 hotel rooms. I don't know how many hotels rooms are in Athens, Seville, Valencia, or Leipzig.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

What about the Riviera Maya area, near Cancun?


----------



## Jim856796

^^ I don't know about that area.


----------



## Jim856796

What about the number of hotel rooms Kuala Lumpur has? It's liable to be very high considering it is sprawling a an alarming rate.


----------



## mhays

Part of a city's hotel room count is based on the city's size. But there's a ton of variation...it's really about whether you can draw people from elsewhere. 

A freeway exit with five residents can have 200 hotel rooms. A resort city of 50,000 residents can have 10,000 rooms. A metro of 1,000,000 residents can have 10,000 rooms.


----------



## HelloMoto163

berlin has 108.000 hotel rooms


----------



## oliver999

i cant believe a world class city only has 10000 hotel rooms.


----------



## Federicoft

44,100 hotel rooms in Rome city proper, and further 9,700 in the metro.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/17890728/Presenze-Turisti-Roma-marzo-2009


----------



## Jim856796

Rio de Janeiro, by the time they're gonna host the 2016 Summer Olympics, is to have at least 49,750 hotel rooms. Some of the rooms may be concentrated in condominiums and in this thread, codominiums shouldn't be in the hotel room count.


----------



## Jim856796

Federicoft said:


> 44,100 hotel rooms in Rome city proper, and further 9,700 in the metro.
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/17890728/Presenze-Turisti-Roma-marzo-2009


Wow, a city has that many hotel rooms, none of which are in skyscrapers. Rome is usually considered a lowrise city, and all of its tallest buildings are used for offices.


----------



## ArkinMourad

many rooms


----------



## HelloMoto163

Berlin will have 115.000 rooms next year.


----------



## tommy949

Who knows how much Guangzhou has now?


----------



## Der wahre Heino

According to this article from the worldwide renowned Frankfurter Neue Presse 7 new hotels opened in Frankfurt in 2009, rising the number of hotel _beds_ to 34 000. 
I have no idea how that translates into hotel _rooms_.

Frankfurt had 5,34 millions overnight guests in 2009, 2,34 millions of them being from abroad.

These figures are city proper ones, no idea about RheinMain area numbers.


----------



## Jim856796

And did I forget to mention? A host city for the Winter Olympic Games has to have at least 25,000 rooms. The 40,000 number applies to the Summer Olympic Games.


----------



## hudkina

Jim856796 said:


> I saw a film named "The Detroit You've Never Met", which is about Detroit being a candidate for the 1968 Olympic Games (which were held in Mexico City) and the second part of the film stated that Detroit had 45,000 motel and hotel rooms. The film was made in 1961. That number of rooms declined along with the city and I don't know how many rooms Detroit has now.


I highly doubt the number of hotel rooms has declined. They just moved to the suburbs... Granted, even today there are over 5,000 rooms in the Downtown area including over 1,200 in the Renaissance Center and over 2,000 that have been constructed in the last 10 years.


----------



## mhays

I wouldn't be surprised if the 1961 figure included a lot of short-term worker "hotels," i.e. a more liberal definition of hotel. Two reasons: 

1. This is a guess, but maybe there was more migrant urban labor back then. This is common throughout the world (for example rural people doing factory work in the cities and sending money home) and always has been. I don't know what Detroit's experience was. 

2. Olympic bid supporters tend to use the most liberal numbers possible.


----------



## hudkina

While it's true that there were a lot of short-term hotels that no longer exist, I would say that they have been replaced for the most part with the likes of Best Western, Days Inn, Motel 6, Super 8, etc. The difference is that most of those hotels are now in suburban areas along the interstates as opposed to the Greater Downtown area. While I'm sure plenty of touristy cities probably have over 10,000 hotel rooms in their downtowns, I would say 5,000+ hotel rooms for Downtown Detroit isn't bad, especially considering there are nearly 2,000 more hotel rooms across the river in Downtown Windsor. If there are 7,000 rooms within a 2 miles radius of Comerica Park in Downtown Detroit, I wouldn't doubt that the 10 county region has well over 40,000. The airport alone has over two dozen hotels with I'm sure well over 2,000 rooms. Then there's Dearborn, Southfield, Troy, Ann Arbor, etc. not to mention the hundreds of motels/hotels that sit along the interstates throughout the metro area.

In fact, looking online, I see this article that states that the region had nearly 43,000 rooms in mid 2009. I don't think that includes Essex County in Windsor which would bring the total to over 45,000.


----------



## dfwcre8tive

> Dallas has over 70,000 hotel rooms made up of a variety of brand, location, and price point.
> 16 Hotels with a total of 6,564 hotel rooms are within a 2 mile radius of the Dallas Convention Center.
> 34 Hotels with a total of 11,453 hotel rooms are within a 5 mile radius of the Dallas Convention Center.
> 54 Hotels with a total of 15,546 hotel rooms are within a 10 miles radius of the Dallas Convention Center.


http://www.visitdallas.com/plan_a_meeting/planners_online_toolkit/faqs/#faq_01


----------



## mhays

I've always been shocked by how few rooms are in Downtown Dallas and Downtown Houston. The centers of our, what, 9th and 10th largest cities (or thereabouts), each with a massive amount of downtown offices and a big convention center?


----------



## hudkina

They're not big tourist cities. Besides places like New York, Chicago, San Francisco and maybe Miami are there really that many cities that have a ton of downtown hotel rooms? It would seem most of the hotel rooms in non-touristy cities are located in major suburban centers as well as along the major interstates. Am I wrong?


----------



## mhays

Several have a lot more than they do. Seattle has 12,000 and Vancouver has, iirc, about 13,000, both in a lot smaller radii than two miles. Denver has about 7,000. Portland somewhere around there too including the Lloyd District across the river. I'd guess that San Diego, Boston, and Philly probably have sizeable numbers too. Maybe San Antonio, New Orleans, DC....

I know Dallas and Houston aren't tourist magnets. But just their volume of downtown office space and the big convention centers ought to count for something. 

The convention market is interesting. Some cities focus on small conventions, such as Seattle, and if every attendee wants to be within a short walk they can all fit. But it seems to be common for cities to focus on conventions that require many attendees to stay outside the core, and go back and forth by shuttle bus. 

To counter my own comments, the biggest problem with a city relying on conventions is that your center won't be booked all the time, and even if you're 100% booked, half the time is used for setup and takedown. Unless you have more than one convention space (as some cities do), you're expecting hotels to be built based upon being busy 1/4 or 1/3 of the time, and generally slow otherwise. That's why subsidies are often needed, and even then it's a risky prospect for a developer and hotel operator.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

How many Hotels Rooms dose Brisbane and Gold Coast Have?
How Many Hotels Rooms dose Athens have?
How many Hotels Rooms dose Los Angeles Have?


----------



## kjetilab

Oslo, Norway, had on May 1. 2010 9.727 hotel rooms with 17.421 beds.
The surrounding county of Akershus had 5.905 rooms with 11.479 beds

Source: http://www.ssb.no/emner/10/11/overnatting/tab-2010-06-30-01.html


----------



## Eric Offereins

How about airbnb?

In the Netherlands, the amount of locations is increasing rapidly, from 6073 in 2014 to 15000 this year.


----------



## Elwin135

New Orleans could break 40,000 rooms by end of the year. New hotels opening such as first AC hotel in US, and future construction as the Four Seasons in 2018, the Ace hotel, and two Moxy Hotels. For a city with a metro population of almost 1.3 million people, its impressive


----------



## sunpandonald

Macau has a total of 29,725 hotel rooms spread across 73 hotel premises


----------



## milos.tro

Belgrade (Serbia) have cca 90hotels and cca 6.300hotel rooms.


----------



## bongo-anders

Medio 2016 the number of hotel rooms in Copenhagen was 15.781 + 1.740 in the suburbs but the statistic doesn´t count hotels with under 40 rooms or hostels.


These projects are either planned or under construction

Under construction
Cabinn village 530 rooms - extension
Scandic Kødbyen 370 rooms - newbuild
Nimb 17 rooms - extension
Charlottehaven ??? rooms - extension

Approved
Radisson Blu Scandinavia 262 rooms - extension

Planning
Cabinn 1200 rooms - newbuild
Dagmarhus 370 rooms - rebuild and extension of an old building (long time since any news has appeared)


No status
Melia innside 177 rooms
Moxy Hotel 204 rooms
2-3 hotels at the marble pier


----------



## skr1107

That's a lot. What's their population?


----------



## Jim856796

*Kyoto to See 12,000 New Hotel Rooms by 2020*

According to Japan Property Central, a survey by the Kyoto Shimbun has estimated that there will be 12,000 new hotel rooms supplied in Kyoto by 2020. This is 20% more than the 10,000 rooms required to eliminate the current room shortage. The city had a total of 33,687 rooms at the end of 2016, a 4,000-room increase from 2015. There will be a total of 42,000 rooms. The data measured by the city does not include small-scale accommodation facilities like guest houses. There are concerns that a large increase in supply over a short period could result in lower operating ratios and reduced room revenues.

Initial source: The _Kyoto Shumbun_, 5 December 2017.


----------

